# Fruit Fly auto feeder



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

I did a search but found nothing.

I'm going to be out of town soon and was thinking I have autofeeders on my reef tanks why not on my frog tanks.

I know some people leave a open culture container in the tank when they are going to be gone. When I open my containers the flies swarm out as fast as they can. So what is the point if they are all going to come out at once, why not just dump them in? I know I don't want to because to many FF's will stress out the frogs.

I was thinking about a flexible tube from a container to the tank. If I put screen on both ends of the tube it may slow them down.

Has anyone tried to build a FF auto feeder?


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

here are some links that might help 
food-feeding/topic4289.html#p30201 

phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13569


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

The idea behind the putting the whole culture in the tank is that the flies will continue to hatch from pupa.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

you need to put an already producing culture in there, like 2 weeks old or so. Plus, if your tank is entirely FF proof, I would assume that the flies would be drawn back to the culture eventually... kinda like when you put a piece of fruit in the tank


----------



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

markbudde said:


> The idea behind the putting the whole culture in the tank is that the flies will continue to hatch from pupa.



I must have missed that part.


----------



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

carola1155 said:


> you need to put an already producing culture in there, like 2 weeks old or so. Plus, if your tank is entirely FF proof, I would assume that the flies would be drawn back to the culture eventually... kinda like when you put a piece of fruit in the tank



I'm sure they would go back to the culture. I'm sure the frogs will go into the culture as well and track it all over the place.

That reminds me of a ferret I had. He found a hole in the wall and went into my neighbors room. He had left some salsa out an and my ferret had gotten into it. When he got home my ferret was covered head to toe in salsa.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

well... the easy way to solve that problem is to make holes in the culture that are large enough for the flies to get out, but too small for the frogs to get in... I wasn't suggesting that you leave the culture wide open in the tank

hope that helps


----------



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tom,

I thought that was what I read. I like the 2 links above and will work on those suggestion for times I'm away. Also someone in one of those post said they had tried connecting a tube between a container with flies and the tank and it didn't work.


----------

